# Dear Musical Furs, A Challenge.



## Jankin (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay, here goes.

I'm a writer.

And obviously incredibly unskilled when it comes to music.

So, when a friend suggested I get a theme song for a piece that I'm in the process of writing, I jumped on the idea. It was new and something I haven't thought of before.

The song is Hurt by Johnny Cash.

I need it to be a little more..well...more. It's a great song, but I just need a paw in getting it a little updated. Which means new vocals and new guitar. So if anyone would like to do something like this, (Or knows someone who does) I'd love your help.

Tragically, I can't pay you in anything but recognition and my undying gratitude.
Unless you accept payment in form of flattery and free stories.
In which case......=^.^=


----------

